# 2017 litters



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

1st litter this year blue burmese x blue point siamese pairing resulting in a litter 3 blue burmese and 2 blue point siamese. Male blue point is a bit runty but has been catching up steadily so will monitor his growth over next week or so. 2 blue burmese does will defiantly be staying here.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Cute!


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

another blue point siamese and blue burmese litter!


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

They look great! It's not a variety I breed, what's the most challenging thing to get right on them?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

They are lovely!!


----------



## BGobble (Sep 17, 2017)

Two babies from my Texel litter recently. The are blue sepia 

Mouse by Brittney Gobble, on Flickr


----------

